# Remember D-Day



## Robert Dubiel (Feb 26, 2010)

I've just stumbled on this site and wonder how many people know of our Museum of Aviation in Warner robins, Georgia. We're 10 miles off Interstate 75 and have over 90 aircraft and missiles in our collection including a pretty good collection of World War II aircraft like the A-26, P-40, P-51, C-46, C-47, B-25, and B-29. We added a new 60,000 hangar in 2008 which houses a fantastic 6,000sf interactive display on D-Day and the 507th Parachute Infantry Regiment that trained at Ft. Benning. Of course, our Army Air Force armada of C-47s dropped thousands of the airborne troops into France on D-Day. The exhibit has a C-47 elevated about 22 feet over the entire display. As you walk through you see Eisenhower and his staff discussing the invasion, large maps showing Hitler's advance through out Europe, and the type of aircraft used in the battle. Then walk into the next room and the airborne drop comes alive. An actual cutaway fuselage of a C-47 is displayed with troops ready to jump and the crew trying to avoid the tremendous barrage of flak. Then inter a room full of artifacts - weapons, uniforms, maps and a wedding dress that the French people made from a parachute left behind. You can sit and watch two 20-minute films at the end and walk out through Rommel's asparagus poles which attempted to thwart glider landings. I invite you to visit while you're in Georgia. It's a museum you won't want to miss. See more at Museum Home. -- Bob Dubiel, retired U.S. Air Force Colonel who found a great retirement job as the Marketing Director of this second largest Museum in the U.S. Air Force.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2010)

Very cool, thanks for the info!


----------

